# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  historia para cambio de color de pañuelos con manicolor

## PUNTY

Hola a todos;
A ver si alguine me puede ayudar. Tengo los pañuelos, el manicolor y el FP y no se me ocurre ninguna historia medianamente logica para que el cambio de color de un pañuelo tenga que realizarse pasando por el interior del puño. Los que hagan algun juego de este tipo a ver si me pueden dar alguna idea.
Gracias

----------


## wolrak

Pepe Carrol tiene una versión https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aFdg8puTDto a ver si te sirve para coger ideas. Una idea si no es hablar de algo que cambie de color en ciertas condiciones y lo ejemplificas con los pañuelos. El efecto doppler quizás esté bien. Hablas del efecto doppler y empiezas a andar con el pañuelo, te lo metes en la mano y mientras sigues andando lo sacas del otro color. Eso sólo como idea. También tendrás que ver una idea que se adapte a tu estilo. Quizás puedes hablar de alguien que hacía ese cambio de color. En fin, si alguna de estas ideas te gusta formalas para que el juego consiga lo que quieres conseguir y sea impactante.

----------

